#  Nachrichten >   GKV-Verband veröffentlicht neuen Präventionsleitfaden >

## aerzteblatt.de

Berlin  Der GKV-Spitzenverband hat einen neuen Präventionsleitfaden veröffentlicht. Das Handbuch definiert inhaltliche Handlungsfelder und qualitative Vorgaben für gesetzliche Krankenkassen bei der Umsetzung präventiver Angebote. Neben quantitativen ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

